# Legal hour requirements for a team lead



## Dimowski (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm a team lead and have been told that I am required to work 40 hrs a week during 4th quarter. Is this a requirement that my leaders are legally allowed to do? I currently work 32 to fulfill full time, but under team lead status can they force us to work this many hours if we don't want to?


----------



## Dog (Oct 7, 2019)

It’s kind of the needs of the business for a TL during 4th quarter. If you want to work less hours I would demote or change your availability


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 7, 2019)

You realized that you can’t have holidays off in 4th qtr?


----------



## Dimowski (Oct 7, 2019)

Yep, already know the holiday thing, been doing that for years and I'm fine with that.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 7, 2019)

You can give some of your hours to other tl’s too.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 7, 2019)

Dimowski said:


> I'm a team lead and have been told that I am required to work 40 hrs a week during 4th quarter. Is this a requirement that my leaders are legally allowed to do? I currently work 32 to fulfill full time, but under team lead status can they force us to work this many hours if we don't want to?


To be a TL you need to have open availability. So therefore they can schedule you 40h which you are obligated to work. Yes you can call out but just think how that would go for your next talk to etl or sd


----------



## Dimowski (Oct 7, 2019)

Well, that's some hard shit to hear, but the answer I was looking for...ty


----------



## notfit05 (Oct 8, 2019)

Lol they forced double Mandatory overtime on my dc last year meaning required minimum of two days overtime and that went for 5 months so we were required to work minimum 56 hours a week


----------



## rog the dog (Oct 8, 2019)

I mean they'll probably try and accommodate you as best they can during some weeks but you have a team to run, and they're going to need you the most in Q4. I'm surprised you were getting away with 32 hours.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Oct 9, 2019)

notfit05 said:


> Lol they forced double Mandatory overtime on my dc last year meaning required minimum of two days overtime and that went for 5 months so we were required to work minimum 56 hours a week


Most store TMs would kill for 56 hours a week lol


----------



## notfit05 (Oct 9, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Most store TMs would kill for 56 hours a week lol


They were allowing us 72 hours up until last fall season when it became “a safety concern”


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Oct 9, 2019)

notfit05 said:


> They were allowing us 72 hours up until last fall season when it became “a safety concern”


I worked 70+ hours in a week once. When I finally had a day off, I think I almost died in my sleep.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 9, 2019)

Dimowski said:


> I'm a team lead and have been told that I am required to work 40 hrs a week during 4th quarter. Is this a requirement that my leaders are legally allowed to do? I currently work 32 to fulfill full time, but under team lead status can they force us to work this many hours if we don't want to?


Yes


----------



## MajorChomp (Oct 24, 2019)

I can’t see myself wanting only 32 hours as a TL....kudos to you. I love consistent 40


----------



## PogDog (Oct 29, 2019)

Why are you a TL? What do you lead?


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 29, 2019)

Dimowski said:


> I'm a team lead and have been told that I am required to work 40 hrs a week during 4th quarter. Is this a requirement that my leaders are legally allowed to do? I currently work 32 to fulfill full time, but under team lead status can they force us to work this many hours if we don't want to?




Of course they can. Employment is At Will. Employers set the hours. If you don't like the hours you can find another job. From a legal standpoint it's that simple.

They can schedule you 60 hours a week too. You'd still have no legal option aside from quitting and finding another job.

You can be fired for ANY reason legally. Being let go for not adhering to the hours they wish you to work is absolutely legal.


----------

